# My Echo BK400 Blower Is "Surging"



## TomGraz (Dec 24, 2018)

I have an Echo BK400 that's been in the family for a long time. It has been great. The last time I used it, it began "surging". I'll be using it wide open and it will act like it's stalling out. This lasts for just a moment, then it runs again. The longer I use it the worse it gets. From cold, I can use it for 30 minutes before it starts acting up. When in happens I can see the choke lever move towards choke. I thought it was a weak spring, so I tied the choke in the open/run position. That didn't help, but I thought it might provide a clue. Unfortunately, I'm clueless. I tried cleaning the air filter, and that didn't help. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## alderman (Dec 25, 2018)

Just a stab at it, but if it runs fine for 30 minutes, I would try a new fuel line. I had a trimmer that had these symptoms and it turned out to be a pinhole in the fuel line. Would run fine until the fuel level got down far enough to let it suck some air. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles86 (Jan 8, 2019)

Not sure if you try YouTube for any stihl blower -new fuel line new fuel filter new fuel tank vent beyond that you may need a dealer since you say your not really familiar with small engines.


----------

